# Screen blinks once in a while



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Sometimes my screen blinks (it will go black for a second), and I tried updating the display driver but it still does it.

What could be doing this?

Added info....
1024x768
it happens in both 16-bit & 32-bit. (I don't have 24-bit option)
No Screensaver set
the screen blinked TWO times while typing this post.

comp info...
Dell Dim3000
256 MB DDR
Celeron 2.4 Ghz
Inetgrated Video

thanks in advance


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Can you test the monitor on another PC to see if its the monitor ? If not then i'd suspect your video adapter.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Sarkast said:


> Can you test the monitor on another PC to see if its the monitor ? If not then i'd suspect your video adapter.


 I heard of people with my exact same model Dell Dim3000 have the same problem, but they said to just upgrade the driver. (didn't work though)

Anyways, I'm hoping to get a Video Card soon, you think that might stop it?


----------



## attelet (Apr 28, 2005)

*Same problem here*

I discover the same problem.

Monitor blinks - oftenmost only black for a second or two, but occasionally blacks out altogether, or no contact when booting pc. (Power/signal-indicating LED starts blinking)
For some sessions, it blinks quite frequently, once per 5-10 sec. maybe.
Like this session; it was blinking furiously, perhaps 30 times - but have now stablilized (for the time beeing....)
While black, I'm not able to access the monitor menu (buttons on monitor frame) Screen may flicker between a greenish black and completely black.

I was certain my Video-adapter had broken, so I bougth a new one, with same result.
Before that I tried Windows recovery rutine, and even complete re-installation with re-formatted HDD.... 

I feel I now have tried everything without finding any possible cause. :4-dontkno 
If anyone has a tip, I'd be glad to try it - because it is very irritating.

Last weekend I connected another pc for configuring, and during the whole session (perhaps 5-6 hours) the monitor didn't blink once - so I'm pretty shure it is something with my computer.

My setup:
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 193T (LCD)
Computer: DYI - Asus PC4800 deluxe motherboard - P4 2,67GHz cpu - 1024 MB TwinMOS PC3200 400MHz DDR ram - Sapphire / ATI Radeon 9800PRO 128MB video card - misc HDD's-, DVD's- and floppy drives.

-confused-


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Michelangelo said:


> I heard of people with my exact same model Dell Dim3000 have the same problem, but they said to just upgrade the driver. (didn't work though)
> 
> Anyways, I'm hoping to get a Video Card soon, you think that might stop it?


If its the video adapters fault it might. But make sure its not the monitor before you buy another card.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

attelet said:


> ... I was certain my Video-adapter had broken, so I bougth a new one, with same result...


What was the old and what is the new adapter (i assume the 9800Pro from your signature is the new one?)?

If you tested the monitor on a diffrent PC with the same settings (same resolution and refresh rate) then i'd say its either an issue with your PSU - or motherboard.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Sarkast said:


> If its the video adapters fault it might. But make sure its not the monitor before you buy another card.


 Well I need a video card anyways cause I want to play "Guild Wars" and all I have is Integrated Video right now.

I'll let ya know if that fixes it. (Need to get one first)


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

OK no problem. Just post back if you seem to have anymore issues or questions.


----------



## attelet (Apr 28, 2005)

Sarkast said:


> What was the old and what is the new adapter (i assume the 9800Pro from your signature is the new one?)?.


Yes, new one is 9800pro - old was also a Radeon; a Connect3D Radeon 9500, 128MB




Sarkast said:


> If you tested the monitor on a diffrent PC with the same settings (same resolution and refresh rate) then i'd say its either an issue with your PSU - or motherboard.


I was hoping You wouldn't say that....
Any particular suggestions?
For the record; no components have been overclocked or tempered with in any way.

-a-


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well you could buy a quality power supply with sufficient power from a store with decent return policy and test that - if the "blinks" disappear it was a power issue - if not then theres really only the motherboard left and that probably means you'd have to replace it as theres not much you can fix - or at least i wouldnt know what to.

Did you have that problem since the first time you put your machine together or did it appear later on ? How long has the machine been running ?
Also closely inspect your board for anything unusual - especially bulging or leaking capacitors and anything discolored.
The 9800Pros extra power connector is plugged in right ?


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

oh, so PSU means Power Supply Unit? (I was wondering about that.) lol


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Michelangelo said:


> oh, so PSU means Power Supply Unit? (I was wondering about that.) lol


Yepp thats whay it means. :sayyes:


----------



## attelet (Apr 28, 2005)

Sarkast said:


> Well you could buy a quality power supply with sufficient power from a store with decent return policy and test that - if the "blinks" disappear it was a power issue - if not then theres really only the motherboard left and that probably means you'd have to replace it as theres not much you can fix - or at least i wouldnt know what to.


Hmmmm.... OK I understand Your point.



Sarkast said:


> Did you have that problem since the first time you put your machine together or did it appear later on ? How long has the machine been running ?
> Also closely inspect your board for anything unusual - especially bulging or leaking capacitors and anything discolored.
> The 9800Pros extra power connector is plugged in right ?


It is now becoming one year since I put it together, and albeit some "disagreements" (software-related, though) the pc has been running smoothly. No new components using power has been added recently (i.e. just before problems started).
I will check the motherboard, as well as other components for any sign of dmage on occation (must log off first :wink: )
All power connectors are connected right - but will check connections as well.

Do You now if there exist any diagnostics software that might "see" the cause? I've tried SiSoft Sandra - but are unable to install due to WinXP-SP2's "no need for MDAC-policy" and Sandra's need for same :dead: 

Anyway - thanks for swift reponse and wholehartedly tips

-a


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I really cant think of a program that could be able to diagnose this problem.
How about gaming - do you have any problems with artifacts, distortions in the game etc ?

And now i have to ask you a question - whats that MDAC policy ? I have WinXP SP2 and Sandra runs just fine.


----------



## attelet (Apr 28, 2005)

Sarkast said:


> I really cant think of a program that could be able to diagnose this problem.
> How about gaming - do you have any problems with artifacts, distortions in the game etc ?


Not that I'm much of a gamer - but from what I _have_ tried of games, the monitor behaves just the same as otherwise - blinking now and then. (I do drive car-simulators now and then - but I'm not very tempted to drive GP4, Formula 1 cars with blinking monitor....)
Anyway - I ran another test software; 3DMark03, and that worked just fine and gave no indications of anything wrong. However, I belive this program is a videocard benchmarking tool - not a diagnostics tool.



Sarkast said:


> And now i have to ask you a question - whats that MDAC policy ? I have WinXP SP2 and Sandra runs just fine.


Well, I downloaded the freeware-version of Sandra, and it claimed that MDAC (Microsoft Data Access Components) 2.5 needed to be installed. Windows, however, claims that all these functions are included in SP2, and rejects installation of MDAC 2.8 (last version) and there it ends.... :dead:


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

It doesnt sound like an issue with it - but just to be on the safe side - did you try disabling fastwrites in the BIOS (if enabled) and reducing AGP speed to 4x ?


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Sarkast said:


> Yepp thats whay it means. :sayyes:


 I thought it meant PlayStation Undergound at first. lol


----------



## attelet (Apr 28, 2005)

Sarkast said:


> It doesnt sound like an issue with it - but just to be on the safe side - did you try disabling fastwrites in the BIOS (if enabled) and reducing AGP speed to 4x ?


Tested it now. Didn't do any difference.

I'm getting tired of this...
I might try a new PowerSupply, though, maybe I find a silent one??

Thanks for tonight!

Sh** - there it blinked again!
Sh**
Sh**

Again
and again

Blahh!!!

Again!!

OK! I better stop now....

-a


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

OK i recommend Antec, Enermax, PCPower and Cooling, Thermaltake, OCZ. The Antec True 430 is a pretty good deal, offers very good power output and is quiet aswell.

Just post back when you tried another PSU or anything else for that matter and possibly found a solution - even if its unrelated to whatever i suggested - as it seems every day you come across an entirely "new problem" and its solution.


----------



## attelet (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi, there!
Today I have been "inside" the cabinet. Nothing to see on the motherboard (luckily!) BUT I found a de-isolated piece on a power cable to the cabinet fan (located in "door" of cabinet). 
Perhaps some sort of short-circuiting or power-"clipping" has occured - because, knock on wood, the monitor has not been blinking after disconnecting that fan! At least one hour now, and running!
But I do not have to high hopes - this has also been the situation before; I think the matter is solved, and then..... BLINK!!!
Anyway - I keep my fingers crossed! :1angel: 

BTW:
I found a good price for the 500W Thermaltake with manual regulator of fan speed - so it might well be one like this if monitor starts blinking again.

-a


----------



## attelet (Apr 28, 2005)

A short status report:

Unfortunately, the damaged cabinet-fan-cable was not the problem.
The blinking is now worse than ever - actually, now it stays black for longer periods, may even boot without getting any picture 

New Power Supply Unit ordered, and should arrive within next 2-3 days.
Will keep You informed


-a


----------

